# WATCH: Frustrated Farmers ...



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

WATCH: Frustrated Farmers Parody "Let It Go" to Protest EPA Regulations...

I love it!

Frustrated over Environmental Protection Agency regulations, one family decided to protest by creating their own version of the song "Let It Go" from the Disney movie, "Frozen."

http://foxnewsinsider.com/2014/06/0...rody-let-it-go-protest-epa-regulations?page=1


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Second try ... Maybe someone else will have better luck than I am ... see video at link grrr

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...rozen-song-in-response-to-new-epa-regulation/


----------

